# Old "new" threads



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

Every so often I have a thread come up when I select "new posts" that isn't new; today's old "new post" is here - and the time has changed 3 times, attributed to moromoro, who is listed as banned.  The time given in the search list (most recently) is 9:10 am today (earlier it was 8 am something) - but when I click on the link, it says the most recent post was 06-15-2003, 03:08 AM.  Originally I dismissed this as related to the recent upgrade, but I decided to ask about it for a couple of reasons - first, it happened occasionally before the upgrade, and second, this is the first time it's repeated like this, with changing times.

Has anybody else had this problem?  At first I thought it was due to edits I wasn't seeing, but now, with the "new" post being attributed to a banned user who apparently hasn't been here for years, I'm really starting to wonder what's going on.


----------



## Kreth (Sep 10, 2006)

I know the thread you're talking about. It keeps updating because people are answering the poll without posting.


----------



## bydand (Sep 10, 2006)

Good to know this, thanks Kreth, I thought I was cracking up because I kept seeing the same thing happening.  Couldn't figure it out at all, will put away the loooooong armed jacket now and come out of the little bouncy room.  :uhyeah:


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

Ah... thanks.  However, I have seen the same thing in non-poll threads as well.  Any ideas about that?


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Sep 10, 2006)

Shouldn't happen in non-poll threads, though it might be a cookie issue. You might see a thread since your last visit still new, but you shouldn't see something from say last year show up new, unless there is a new post.


----------



## Kacey (Sep 10, 2006)

If it happens again, I'll let you know - it might just be someone editing; that's what I thought originally.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Sep 10, 2006)

Kacey said:


> Every so often I have a thread come up when I select "new posts" that isn't new; today's old "new post" is here - and the time has changed 3 times, attributed to moromoro, who is listed as banned.  The time given in the search list (most recently) is 9:10 am today (earlier it was 8 am something) - but when I click on the link, it says the most recent post was 06-15-2003, 03:08 AM.  Originally I dismissed this as related to the recent upgrade, but I decided to ask about it for a couple of reasons - first, it happened occasionally before the upgrade, and second, this is the first time it's repeated like this, with changing times.
> 
> Has anybody else had this problem?  At first I thought it was due to edits I wasn't seeing, but now, with the "new" post being attributed to a banned user who apparently hasn't been here for years, I'm really starting to wonder what's going on.



I get that too occasionally. I've seen it happen with threads that aren't polls too although Kreth's explaination makes sense.


----------



## arnisador (Dec 7, 2007)

A little different, but once today and again yesterday when I asked to see New Posts or posts in the last 24 hours I got _one_ new post listed out-of-order...after a long list of today's posts and half a dozen or so of yesterday's (already marked read) posts was a new post, so marked in bold and listing Today as its date despite having been preceeded (and then being followed) by posts from yesterday. When it happened once I ignored it as a glitch, but this is twice and I nearly missed the new post!


----------

